# My dragon thinks he’s a dog….



## miss2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Seriously, there is something wrong with Barry., i think he is retarded...

Yesterday he was walking around the house and I caught him attacking another tea towel, munching on an empty pkt of smokes, gnawing on a bit of plastic and chewing on the leg of the leather lounge.
He then stuck his head in the near empty tube of pringles and proceeded to eat 2 before I realised what he was doing….

Is this normal? Does anyone else’s bearded dragon act like this?


----------



## adfel (Nov 30, 2011)

Umm mine doesn't....he just tries to escape at every opportunity... I find they generally try and chew on most things to taste them as this is how they learn what they are but eating pringles doesn't sound that normal...


----------



## maddog-1979 (Nov 30, 2011)

barry sounds hungry......feed him a bit more, see if it stops him from munching on everything. one of my girls is like that now, she laid 2 clutches this season tho, but she will try an eat anything i put near her....dont want a fatty tho


----------



## miss2 (Nov 30, 2011)

no i know! and i felt reallt bad and hope he doesnt get a sore stomach but i thought he was just being stupid and playing or something but then i heard him munching LOL



maddog-1979 said:


> barry sounds hungry......feed him a bit more, see if it stops him from munching on everything. one of my girls is like that now, she laid 2 clutches this season tho, but she will try an eat anything i put near her....dont want a fatty tho



he is really diffucult, i have discovered that he wont eat in his cage and will only eat when he is hand fed or running around the house. i dont really understand as he has lasted 8 years in someones garage with no attention and a bad diet.... hes acting like a spoilt child


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 30, 2011)

After the life he had up until being blessed with being put in your care, i think he deserves to act like a spoilt child!  Although i doubt pringles, teatowels or couch legs will be very nutritious for him!  Barry sounds like a darling though, even if frustrating, he sounds so full of character!


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 30, 2011)

hell yeah, theyre characters!!

my fave is watching them chase the little red light when foxtel is recordiing, or spotting reflections in shiny object also provides hours of entertainment,..


my fone charger isnt impressed, they seem to like chewing on thet too, lol,....

just wait till they lauch off the back of teh lounge and end up face first in ur plate of spagetti bol,.....!! "P


----------



## adfel (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats great Chris.... Wish my little man was like that.... he just runs for the door and climbs it everytime he's out  I don't think he likes me....


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL Chris, your house sounds like so much fun!  I only got my first Beardie a wk ago tomorrow, muppet is almost 3wks old, & already showing his own little personality, he really is so cute, im SO happy i got over my fear of them, cause he is just awesome! I am still so scared of all these 'bad' things you read about happening to them though, i have watched him like a hawk to make sure he is eating, drinking, pooping etc, i want to learn all his 'normal' behaviours as quick as i can, so if ever there is a change, i will notice straight away, i would be devastated if he became ill.


----------



## miss2 (Nov 30, 2011)

dont let him eat pringles bel


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 30, 2011)

miss2 said:


> dont let him eat pringles bel



Not much chance of that happening at my place.......pringles are a big fav with the kids, so if there are any here, they are eaten immediatley, none left in the tube for muppet.......or for mum actually now that i think of it!


----------



## miss2 (Nov 30, 2011)

but really chris, its good to hear that yours are slightly nuts 2... i was getting really worried


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 30, 2011)

One of ours is a bit of a character, she hangs out on her 'hammock' (a plaited piece of rope in her tank) by her front legs with her rear legs dangling, just waiting for her food. When it's there she's practically in the bag/dish eating it before we've put it down.
I swear my children's python is slightly retarded though. He's too placid and too cruisy; has literally never struck out and never stresses out when he's handled for a long time. You can literally do anything to him like one of those ragdoll cats and he doesn't care; I entertain myself when I'm handling him just imagining him going "dur dur dur" everywhere he goes lmao.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Nov 30, 2011)

my dragon thinks he's a dragon!! who would have thought


----------



## Tinky (Nov 30, 2011)

*My Dragon thinks he is a Trucker*

10/4 Big Fella


----------



## kaidenpk (Nov 30, 2011)

my beardy always tries to get in the fishtank


----------



## miss2 (Dec 1, 2011)

and another barry moment......
last night he got him self trapped in a sock and started springing up and down with the sock on his head and front feet......


----------



## lizardboyyy (Dec 1, 2011)

maybe there's something wrong with the name barry,

my bearded dragon is also called barry and he can not help himself. he is always curious and walks around doing silly stuff.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a beardy called barry too, he loved to taste everthing he could. one day me and my ex miss were laying on my bed with barry out and he walked up her and on to her chest while she was eating a lollypop. barry watched and waited until she took it out her mouth to talk to me and he pounced and grabbed the lollypop, she was spewing as she now couldnt eat it anymore lol. Barry then sat there for half an hour and licked this lollypop until it was a tiny nub lol. iknow that lollies are not good for us but i figure that beardies wont get tooth decay. 

I used to let him taste almost anything i ate to see what he liked it lol. I had him for years before i sold him and nothing bad ever happened so i wouldnt worry to much about the pringles.


----------



## miss2 (Dec 1, 2011)

it must be the barrys then. my oh just called me to say barry was being weird again. apperently he is hiding in one of the fake plants in his tank with just his head sticking out and every time my oh walks past he launches him self out and then races back to the bush.....


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 1, 2011)

your making me want a barry hmmm maybe soon


----------



## miss2 (Dec 2, 2011)

the different sides to Barry

asleep with his father 
and really impressed with me LOL


----------



## NightsMistress (Dec 2, 2011)

I want a beardie sooo bad


----------



## miss2 (Dec 2, 2011)

i think iam hooked for life now cynder


----------



## RichardBing (Dec 2, 2011)

Barry is a typical Aussie larrikin bloke - he hates washing up and would be happy in front of the TV with a packet of smokes and a beer - let him express himself


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 2, 2011)

For anyone wanting a beardie all i can say is just get one, you will never ever look back. out of all the reptiles i have owned none are heaps friendly and enjoy spending time with you like a beardie. I have met one that was a total prick but in my time ive know quite a lot and they are great. They are funny, easy to look after, love attention, really hardy, good with kids and are quite relaxed to take out. my EWD's on the other hand seem to just enjoy to run away and bite me. lol as amazing as they look i like to handle my reptiles.. jmo


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree justdragons. After going from being so scared of lizards for so long, to now having our very own beardie........OMG after a week, im addicted! :lol: Dont get me wrong, i still love my bredli to pieces, matilda is my 'girl', BUT Muppet is fast becoming center of attention at our place, & he loves it!


This is our boy, now weighing 5.2grams


----------



## miss2 (Dec 2, 2011)

i remembe ryou saying you were frightened bel!
good on you for getting one. i seriously had no idea the extent of there personailtys, amazing!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

My beardie thinks he is santa this year
Don't forget to leave out milk and crickets 

Beardies are the best, they're like little children they way they eat anything


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 4, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> My beardie thinks he is santa this year
> Don't forget to leave out milk and crickets
> 
> Beardies are the best, they're like little children they way they eat anything



that picture is kind of disturbing,lol


----------



## Defective (Dec 4, 2011)

Uhhmmmm My beardie had his photo taken with santa this year!? im a tragic but hopefully next year it will be keiko's turn!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

maddog-1979 said:


> that picture is kind of disturbing,lol



Someone forgot to tell him he lives in Aus


----------

